# Headlight clip question



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Well today i installed a set of head light bulbs and lost one of they grey locking clips, and broke the other side pulling it back to release the blue connector. Anyone know a place besides the dealer to get two grey light bulb connector clips?:blush:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ebay? rockauto.com look for a cheap replacement part and just replace the whole part. Not likely you'll find just the clip unless it's at a junkyard or u pull it. On the other hand if it's just the clip that hold the harness to the bulb socket you could always ghetto rig it with tape or zip ties :happy:


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

I will take a pic of it, it's gotta be a part that's readily available as hard as it is to remove


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Is have to replace the whole harness and light bulb holder etc. I will check local dealer just didn't want to pay a fortune for a dime size plastic part


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Thatdude596 said:


> Is have to replace the whole harness and light bulb holder etc. I will check local dealer just didn't want to pay a fortune for a dime size plastic part


I would check ebay or rockauto before buying from a stealership just saying


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

I looked on ebay no luck


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This thread chronicles another user's experience with this same problem:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/47385-headlight-wire-harness-clip.html


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I meant for the entire part (Ebay) is that what you looked for or just the clip?


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

I checked everywhere online but no luck. This is the clip im looking for


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

The grey clip is a secondary lock on the Delphi GT150 connector. The connector will stay on the bulb without it. Part number for it is 15418545. 
Search Results


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Whoa! Thank you very much, curious how you found it. I looked for hours! I'm going to order a handful as they seem to break just looking at them. Thank you very much!


----------

